# Installationsprobleme bei Levelhead



## Ma-Maddin (5. Oktober 2008)

------------- Hab den gesuchten pfad gefunden, aber alles andere ist immernoch unklar --------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Leute,

Ich habe im Fernsehen (und auf YouTube: levelHead: A 3D Spatial Memory Game ) ein Spiel namens Levelhead entdeckt. Wie das Spiel genau funktioniert, könnt ihr bei dem YouTube Video sehen oder ihr schaut mal auf dieser Seite vorbei : Levelhead
Auf jeden Fall habe ich erfahren, dass das Game kostenlos geladen und benutzt werden kann. Da ich das ziemlich cool finde, will ich das natürlich auch haben und zieh mir alle notwendigen Daten von den jeweiligen Seiten runter.
Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch die Installations Anweisungen auf der Seite abarbeiten und dann müsste das doch funtzen ....
Anleitung

Das habe ich auch bis Schritt 3 geschafft, aber genau bei Schritt 3 gehts nicht mehr weiter 

An dieser Stelle soll ich das ARToolKitPlus kompilieren.
In der Installationsanweisung von diesem ARToolKitPlus steht:

```
Install instructions for Linux:
===============================

Remarks:
--------

The make environment for Linux is based on Qt's qmake system.
Please install qmake before compiling ARToolKitPlus!

Compile Steps:
--------------

- Modify build/linux/options.pro to your needs
- Set ARTKP environment variable to source tree

  for bash: export ARTKP='<path_to_artoolkitplus_source_tree>'
  for tcsh: setenv ARTKP '<path_to_artoolkitplus_source_tree>'

- Start compilation with

  make

- You should end up with

  ./lib ... ARToolKitPlus shared libraries
  ./bin ... 
	    simple   ... Sample program
	    idpatgen ... For generating ID markers

- For executing, do not forget to update your LD_LIBRARY_PATH
```

Da blicke ich nichtmehr durch 
Den angegebenen Pfad "build/linux/options.pro" finde ich auch nicht -.-
Ich habe auch schon gegooglet und auch nur ein Forum gefunden (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5908332), in dem jemand das fast gleiche (oder gleiche) Problem beschreibt, wie ich es habe... (zufälligerweise ist der Beitrag auch von heute).
Bei denen seh ich aber auch nicht so wirklich durch (bad englisch), darum frage ich jetzt hier:
Kann mir jemand diese Installationsanweisung erklären/sagen, was zu tun ist?
Hat das Spiel vieleicht schon jemand von euch installiert?

Thx for help!

PS: Ich verwende Ubuntu in der Version 8.04


----------

